# [SOLVED] Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

So I'm trying to install Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (64 Bit) But I'm getting the error 0x80070005. The only AV software I'm using currently is MSE. CBS.log is too large of a file to upload and too many characters to include in this post so I've uploaded it to Dropbox. Link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/w150e8z0j3muuyg/CBS.txt

Any other information required just ask. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Try this to start> Error 0x80070005 in Windows Update when you try to install updates


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> Try this to start> Error 0x80070005 in Windows Update when you try to install updates


I installed the SubIncACL into my System32 then tried to run the Reset.cmd but when I do I get is this:









Edit: If this is what it's supposed to show, then I have already tried to install SP1 after doing this. I also ran the System Update Readiness tool last night and I'm currently installing SP1 again to see if that helps or not.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

System Readiness Tool didn't seem to help, same error.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Perhaps this can help Notes about a couple of possible issues while using the SubInAcl tool - Aaron Stebner's WebLog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



joeten said:


> Perhaps this can help Notes about a couple of possible issues while using the SubInAcl tool - Aaron Stebner's WebLog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


Okay so I ran it using the script in the link you posted instead of link posted by Wrench and it's currently running. I'll post back when it's finished working.

Edit: Actually I'll try installing SP1 again after this is finished and then I'll post back. Thanks again.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Okay so I ran SP1 Installation again after running that SubInACL script and I still got Installation Unsuccessful, same error. Frustrating :banghead:


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

I would upload the Subincacl_output.txt but the file is so large I couldn't even open it with Notepad++.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

I've asked someone with more update error experience to have a look at this.

In the mean time run the System file checker tool sfc /scannow from a elevated command prompt> Use the System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> I've asked someone with more update error experience to have a look at this.
> 
> In the mean time run the System file checker tool sfc /scannow from a elevated command prompt> Use the System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files


Got to 59% then got "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation"

Edit: Going to run the scan in safe mode will post back when completed.

Edit2: Same thing in safe mode 59% then the error message.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

I'm considering just doing a fresh Windows install seeing as I have a new HDD laying around gathering dust.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

You might try a start up repair Startup Repair - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



joeten said:


> You might try a start up repair Startup Repair - Windows 7 Help Forums


I'll give it a shot.

Edit: Start up repair didn't detect any problems.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Here's one of the major errors from your CBS/log...


```
Stage (1): flags: 8 app: [NetFx35Linq-System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral
2014-05-18 00:14:56, Info                  CSI    , VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral]) comp: (null) man: @0x174f2b88
2014-05-18 00:15:13, Error                 CSI    00000236 (F) STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY #1752889# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::DirectFileSystemProvider::SysCreateFile(flags = (AllowFileNotFound|AllowSharingViolation|AllowAccessDenied), handle = {provider=NULL, handle=0}, da = (FILE_GENERIC_READ), oa = @0x180df90->OBJECT_ATTRIBUTES {s:48; rd:NULL; on:[124]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MsMpRes.dll"; a:(OBJ_CASE_INSENSITIVE)}, iosb = @0x180e040, as = (null), fa = 0, sa = (FILE_SHARE_READ|FILE_SHARE_WRITE|FILE_SHARE_DELETE), cd = FILE_OPEN, co = (FILE_NON_DIRECTORY_FILE|FILE_SYNCHRONOUS_IO_NONALERT|0x00004000), eab = NULL, eal = 0, disp = Invalid)
```
 It may well be this that's causing your problem.
I don't have time to do more at the moment, but I'll see what I can come up with later.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Hello 

STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY is usually diagnosable from SURT. Please can you upload for me C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.persist.log.

Thank you!

Richard


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Well, I've come across another problem that is hopefully less of a hassle to fix.

Last night I decided I was just going to do a fresh windows install on a new HDD. Unfortunately when I try to start the Windows install (From Dvd or Usb) I get to "Loading Windows Files" then "Starting Windows" Then my screen goes black and nothing happens. I have set boot priorities properly when I was trying each method (Dvd/Usb) And the same thing happens every time.

Edit: I've made sure my Windows disk is working properly, I tested it on my Laptop and it booted straight to Windows installation properly. So I'm assuming there's either a setting in my BIOS not setup correctly or something.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Not sure if I should make a new thread seeing as my problem has changed from my OP.

I've been unable to get "Press any Key to boot..." with 2 Different Win7 Disks and 1 Win7 Usb. I've tried disabling the HDD from the boot priority completely and still nothing. After post it goes straight to "Loading Windows Files" then "Starting Windows" and the black screen every time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Where are you getting the iso from to make the disks and the USB stick?

Upload the log file niemiro requested more he most likely can fix the existing install.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> Where are you getting the iso from to make the disks and the USB stick?
> 
> Upload the log file niemiro requested more he most likely can fix the existing install.


The Iso was from my old MSDNAA account when I was in College. I just downloaded a new Iso from this Microsoft thread (WINDOWS 7 DOWNLOAD FROM DIGITAL RIVER DOESN'T SEEM TO BE WORKING - Microsoft Community)

I am currently unable to even access the old Hdd, when I try to boot up I see the "Starting Windows" then screen goes black, I hear the Startup Jingle I type in my password and hit enter (Screen still black at this point) and I hear the second jingle when Windows loads and my Screen stays black.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

It's a platter drive not a SSD drive correct?

Lets eliminate the hard drive as the root cause of the issue and perform a hard drive test using Seatools for Dos> How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

waters = muddy
info = absent.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> It's a platter drive not a SSD drive correct?
> 
> Lets eliminate the hard drive as the root cause of the issue and perform a hard drive test using Seatools for Dos> How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum












Done.



NoelDP said:


> waters = muddy
> info = absent.


Not sure what you mean.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Please go back to seagate tools HDD test and run the extended test (long test)


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



JackBauer_24 said:


> Please go back to seagate tools HDD test and run the extended test (long test)


Locks up when I start it with this green text at the top I can barely read.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Downloading  UBCD which is in my signature.Burn the ISO Image to a blank CD using  Imgburn  (How to burn a ISO Image using Imgburn) burn at lowest speed. With the newly burned cd boot with the cd go to HDD>Diagnostics>The make and model of your hard drive, *Seagate*, perform a long test. Could also be called "Standard" and "Extended" test or also "Comprehensive" test. 

If you don't have a cd/dvd rom go here it will show you how to make a thumbdrive bootable with UBCD Tutorials:USB Installation - UBCDwiki


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



JackBauer_24 said:


> Downloading  UBCD which is in my signature.Burn the ISO Image to a blank CD using  Imgburn  (How to burn a ISO Image using Imgburn) burn at lowest speed. With the newly burned cd boot with the cd go to HDD>Diagnostics>The make and model of your hard drive, *Seagate*, perform a long test. Could also be called "Standard" and "Extended" test or also "Comprehensive" test.
> 
> If you don't have a cd/dvd rom go here it will show you how to make a thumbdrive bootable with UBCD Tutorials:USB Installation - UBCDwiki


Wouldn't boot from CD, making a bootable usb to try it that way.

Edit: Failed to boot from Usb as well.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

What options for booting are in your bios


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



joeten said:


> What options for booting are in your bios


PC - Imgur


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Lets see a screen shot of the CD from Windows Explorer(Start>Computer>Select the CD drive).


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> Lets see a screen shot of the CD from Windows Explorer(Start>Computer>Select the CD drive).


Assuming you mean SS of the UBCD;


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

It should boot from that, have you tried tapping the F12 key on boot to bring up a one time boot menu?


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> It should boot from that, have you tried tapping the F12 key on boot to bring up a one time boot menu?


It's F8 on my Motherboard, but yes I have and that gives the black screen as well.

Edit: Just tried the UBCD disk on my Laptop and it booted up just fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

I wonder if there is a ram problem playing up here, See if you can run Memtest86+> D/L Memtest86+ > How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> I wonder if there is a ram problem playing up here, See if you can run Memtest86+> D/L Memtest86+ > How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum


Black Screen.

Only thing I've been able to boot so far is the SeaTools.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



JackBauer_24 said:


> Please go back to seagate tools HDD test and run the extended test (long test)


Decided to try running this test again, fortunately it didn't lockup this time. Currently at 4% so looks like it's going to take awhile. Will post picture when it's finished.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*










Just finished Long Test on SeaTools.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

I would try Wrench's suggestion next


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



joeten said:


> I would try Wrench's suggestion next


I was, and still am unable to boot Memtest and UBCD.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Ok try removing and reseating the ram modules then try booting from the memtest or try with just 1 stick of memory installed


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



joeten said:


> Ok try removing and reseating the ram modules then try booting from the memtest or try with just 1 stick of memory installed


I tried each individual Stick by itself in all 4 slots, and was unable to boot Memtest every single time. Is it safe to assume my Ram is bad?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

No that would be an assumption which we cannot substantiate, it be more likely that whatever method you used for UBCD and memtest has not gone correctly,as you can get seatools to work.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



joeten said:


> No that would be an assumption which we cannot substantiate, it be more likely that whatever method you used for UBCD and memtest has not gone correctly,as you can get seatools to work.


That's strange then. I use the same Imgburn method, slowest burn speed.

Edit: I'm about to eat, after that I will reburn copies of Memtest and UBCD and try again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

I would not go above X 4 and if need be use X 1 if possible


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



joeten said:


> I would not go above X 4 and if need be use X 1 if possible


Yeah 1x was the speed I used for all 3 Discs.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

If possible use a different burner to create the disk.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

What other program would you suggest?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

What did you use imgburn to burn the iso file


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

By burner I was referring to the physical CD/DVD drive, I.E. use another PC to do it.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



joeten said:


> What did you use imgburn to burn the iso file


I'm currently using my brothers PC to use Imgburn, I am about to burn new Discs from my Laptop though.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

OK make sure you unzip the file for memtest first


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Memtest disk burned from Laptop black screened as well.



joeten said:


> OK make sure you unzip the file for memtest first


Yeah I made sure to unzip first.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Created a Bootable Memtest on Usb, that is also not working.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Test the Memtest disk and usb on another PC to ensure they are both working.

What is the brand and model of the PC you are having trouble with?


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> Test the Memtest disk and usb on another PC to ensure they are both working.
> 
> What is the brand and model of the PC you are having trouble with?


Memtest was able to boot from Usb on my Laptop.

Pc is custom.

Specs:
4Gb ddr3 1600Mhz
Asus M5A88-M Mobo
AMD Bulldozer FX-4100
Radeon Hd4850
750w PSU


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Who made the ram and power supply just so we have a clear picture of what your working with.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



joeten said:


> Who made the ram and power supply just so we have a clear picture of what your working with.


G.Skill Ram
Corsair PSU


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

In the Bios on the advanced tab check to make sure Plug and Play OS is set to no, Legacy USB is set to enabled, then try the usb memtest stick again.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> In the Bios on the advanced tab check to make sure Plug and Play OS is set to no, Legacy USB is set to enabled, then try the usb memtest stick again.


Set Legacy Usb to Enabled, Plug and Play was already set to No. Still getting black screen.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

I doubt this is it but try switching the monitor cable to the other port on the video card.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> I doubt this is it but try switching the monitor cable to the other port on the video card.


No dice, still black. Should I pull out the Video card and try onboard?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

It's worth a shot at this point.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> It's worth a shot at this point.


Still black screen.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

How is the monitor connected VGA, DVI or HDMI?


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> How is the monitor connected VGA, DVI or HDMI?


Vga to Dvi adapter.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

I'm quickly running out of ideas, what version of the bios are you running(usually listed on the first boot screen), the latest is 1702 and several prior updates address system stability, memory compatibility and at least 1 for post hang.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> I'm quickly running out of ideas, what version of the bios are you running(usually listed on the first boot screen), the latest is 1702 and several prior updates address system stability, memory compatibility and at least 1 for post hang.


If I'm looking in the right place it says my Bios version is 1202, Build Date 7/26/12.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

That if correct seems like it would be worth trying since there is something addressing some issues.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Worth a shot grab the manual and the bios update from here > Motherboards - M5A88-M
Use the EZFlash2 method on page 3-4(54 of the .pdf file) to use a usb stick.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Black screen when trying to load Ez Flash 2. This is extremely aggravating.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Any chance you have a different monitor to try?


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> Any chance you have a different monitor to try?


Yeah I do, hooking it up atm.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Well, this monitor loaded up Windows just fine. That's really strange.

Now back to my original problem, this Service Pack update is still giving my the Access Denied error.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



niemiro said:


> Hello
> 
> STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY is usually diagnosable from SURT. Please can you upload for me C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.persist.log.
> 
> ...



=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.1.7601.22471
Package Version 25.0
2014-05-18 01:42

Checking Windows Servicing Packages

Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs

Checking Package Watchlist

Checking Component Watchlist

Checking Packages

Checking Component Store

=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.1.7601.22471
Package Version 25.0
2014-05-18 01:58

Checking Windows Servicing Packages

Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs

Checking Package Watchlist

Checking Component Watchlist

Checking Packages

Checking Component Store

Summary:
Seconds executed: 315
No errors detected


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Bump.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

They're in the last weeks of school with exams and such so it may be a bit.


In the mean time run this command _winmgmt /verifyrepository_ from an elevated commad prompt(cmd - run as administrator)

Let us know if it returns the statement _WMI repository is consistent_ or _WMI repository is inconsistent_


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> They're in the last weeks of school with exams and such so it may be a bit.
> 
> 
> In the mean time run this command _winmgmt /verifyrepository_ from an elevated commad prompt(cmd - run as administrator)
> ...


No worries.

WMI repository is consistent.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

What AntiVirus product are you using?


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



Wrench97 said:


> What AntiVirus product are you using?


Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Ya I doubt that's blocking updates..............


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



doughboy256 said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials.


 What other AV products have EVER been installed on this machine?
Specifically, have McAfee, Norton or AVG been installed?


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



NoelDP said:


> What other AV products have EVER been installed on this machine?
> Specifically, have McAfee, Norton or AVG been installed?


Never had any of those. Only other programs of the likes are MalwareBytes, and TDSSKiller.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Please attempt to run SFC /SCANNOW again - and post the resulting CBS.log file whether the scan completes, or crashes. (Compress it first - it should drop by 80% in size)


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Got to 59% again and gave me the "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation"

CBS.log: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dy2o8delfjdv470/cbslog.rar


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Here's the final lines from the scan -

```
2014-05-23 18:12:36, Info                  CSI    000003ea [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-05-23 18:12:37, Error                 CSI    000003eb (F) STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY #6288023# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::DirectFileSystemProvider::SysCreateFile(flags = (AllowFileNotFound|AllowSharingViolation|AllowAccessDenied), handle = {provider=NULL, handle=0}, da = (SYNCHRONIZE|FILE_READ_ATTRIBUTES|FILE_READ_DATA), oa = @0x17acc50->OBJECT_ATTRIBUTES {s:48; rd:NULL; on:[131]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dll"; a:(OBJ_CASE_INSENSITIVE)}, iosb = @0x17acd00, as = (null), fa = 0, sa = (FILE_SHARE_READ|FILE_SHARE_WRITE|FILE_SHARE_DELETE), cd = FILE_OPEN, co = (FILE_NON_DIRECTORY_FILE|FILE_SYNCHRONOUS_IO_NONALERT), eab = NULL, eal = 0, disp = Invalid)
[gle=0xd00000ba]
2014-05-23 18:12:37, Error                 CSI    [email protected]/5/23:22:12:37.573 (F) d:\win7sp1_gdr\base\wcp\sil\merged\ntu\ntsystem.cpp(2057): Error STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY originated in function Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::DirectFileSystemProvider::SysCreateFile expression: (null)
[gle=0x80004005]
2014-05-23 18:12:40, Error                 CSI    000003ed (F) STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY #6288022# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::CDirectory::OpenExistingFile(...)[gle=0xd00000ba]
2014-05-23 18:12:40, Error                 CSI    000003ee (F) STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY #6288021# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::CDirectory_IRtlDirectoryTearoff::OpenExistingFile(flags = (MissingFileIsOk|SharingViolationIsOk|AccessDeniedIsOk), da = (SYNCHRONIZE|FILE_READ_DATA), oa = @0x17ad2f8->SIL_OBJECT_ATTRIBUTES {s:40; on:"MpEvMsg.dll"; a:(OBJ_CASE_INSENSITIVE)}, sa = (FILE_SHARE_READ|FILE_SHARE_WRITE|FILE_SHARE_DELETE), oo = (FILE_SYNCHRONOUS_IO_NONALERT|FILE_NON_DIRECTORY_FILE), file = NULL, disp = Invalid)
[gle=0xd00000ba]
```
 From that, it appears that the file
_\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dll_

is somehow tagged as being a directory - so let's try and address that.

Open an Elevated Command Prompt, and run the following commands



```
TAKEOWN /F C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dll /A
 ICACLS C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dll /grant Administrators:(F)
 DIR C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dll
 RD C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dll /S /Q
 DIR C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dll

 .
```
 post the results, reboot, and try running another SFC /SCANNOW - post the new CBS.log file


Here are some instructions to make life easier  
1) To open an Elevated Command Prompt Window (the ECP window), click on Start, All Programs, Accessories – then right-click on Command Prompt, and select Run as Administrator. Accept the UAC prompt. 
2) To run the commands easier, highlight the block of commands, and right-click on the highlight – select Copy. In the CP Window, click on the black/white icon at top left – select Paste. The commands will run but may not complete the last command, so hit the Enter Key once. 
3) To copy the results... click on the Black/White icon in the top left, and select Edit... 'Select All', and hit the Enter key - then use Ctrl+V or r-click+Paste to paste it into your response.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>TAKEOWN /F C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-
defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dl
l /A

SUCCESS: The file (or folder): "C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows
-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.d
ll" now owned by the administrators group.

C:\Windows\system32> ICACLS C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-def
ender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dll /
grant AdministratorsF)
processed file: C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events
_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dll
Successfully processed 1 files; Failed processing 0 files

C:\Windows\system32> DIR C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defend
er-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dll
Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is FA3C-D794

Directory of C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_3
1bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea

07/13/2009 09:29 PM <SYMLINK> MpEvMsg.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
1 File(s) 52,224 bytes
0 Dir(s) 95,773,245,440 bytes free

C:\Windows\system32> RD C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dll /S /Q

The directory name is invalid.

C:\Windows\system32> DIR C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defend
er-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\MpEvMsg.dll
Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is FA3C-D794

Directory of C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_3
1bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea

07/13/2009 09:29 PM <SYMLINK> MpEvMsg.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
1 File(s) 52,224 bytes
0 Dir(s) 95,773,229,056 bytes free

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

sfc scan stopped at 59% again with same message.

New CBS.log: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s50oz7hyosi3etz/cbslog2.txt


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

I'm not surprised about that - the <SYMLINK> was a bit of a surprise though!

Please open an elevated Command Prompt, and run the following command

*DIR C:\ /AL /S >>%userprofile%\desktop\links.txt*

post the file created on your desktop (links.txt), and we'll see what else is affected by spurious links and try correcting them all in one fell swoop


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



NoelDP said:


> I'm not surprised about that - the <SYMLINK> was a bit of a surprise though!
> 
> Please open an elevated Command Prompt, and run the following command
> 
> ...


https://www.dropbox.com/s/qmt6slia99ptt98/links.txt


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Hi, I know the DISM util is much improved in windows eight, however it still shipped with Seven and could provide the solution, open a cmd elevated (as shown) and copy paste:-

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth (press enter) let us know how you get on.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.1.7600.16385

Image Version: 6.1.7600.16385


Error: 87

The restorehealth option is not recognized in this context.
For more information, refer to the help.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\Windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log

C:\Windows\system32>

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9r85dxgr652ifyf/dismlog.txt


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

...and now I have to start the discovery process again - thank you, Jenae! :/

Sorry about that, doughboy.

Please repeat my requests in post #87, and post the new logs.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



NoelDP said:


> ...and now I have to start the discovery process again - thank you, Jenae! :/
> 
> Sorry about that, doughboy.
> 
> Please repeat my requests in post #87, and post the new logs.


No problem 

New Links.txt: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qmt6slia99ptt98/links.txt


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

These links appear to be the source of your problems...

```
Directory of C:\Program Files\Windows Defender

07/14/2009  01:37 AM    <SYMLINKD>     en-US [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpAsDesc.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpClient.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:39 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpCmdRun.exe [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpCommu.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:29 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpEvMsg.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpOAV.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpRTP.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpSvc.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:39 PM    <SYMLINK>      MSASCui.exe [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MsMpCom.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:29 PM    <SYMLINK>      MsMpLics.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MsMpRes.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
              12 File(s)      3,918,848 bytes
```
 I have no idea how they got there!

Please open a Elevated COmmand Prompt, and run the following commands...

TAKEOWN /F "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\*.*" /R /A
ICACLS "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\*.*" /grant AdministratorsF) /T
DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll"
DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpClient.dll"
DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe"
DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpCommu.dll"
DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpEvMsg.dll"
DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpOAV.dll
DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpRTP.dll
DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpSvc.dll
DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MSASCui.exe
DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MsMpCom.dll
DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MsMpLics.dll
DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MsMpRes.dll
RD "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US" /S

once complete (with luck, you'll see success messages and nothing else), run the 
*DIR C:\ /AL /S >>%userprofile%\desktop\links.txt*
command again, and post the results

Then try running SFC again, and post the new CBS.log


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Hi, error 87 in this context usually means that SP1 is installed, still even MS say that dism in seven is a bit of a hit or miss. It should not make life too hard for Noel, could you press the win + r keys together and copy paste:-

cmd /k systeminfo | findstr /B /I /C:"OS Version" > 0 & notepad 0 (press OK) let us see the notepad outcome.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



NoelDP said:


> These links appear to be the source of your problems...
> 
> ```
> Directory of C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
> ...


When I run those commands I get this;

stratorsF) /T
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\BCD-Template
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\BCD-Template.LOG
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS.LOG
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS.LOG1
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS.LOG2
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{016888b9-6c6f
-11de-8d1d-001e0bcde3ec}.TM.blf
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{016888b9-6c6f
-11de-8d1d-001e0bcde3ec}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{016888b9-6c6f
-11de-8d1d-001e0bcde3ec}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{2d05b305-e35d
-11e2-b13a-f46d047a5523}.TM.blf
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{2d05b305-e35d
-11e2-b13a-f46d047a5523}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{2d05b305-e35d
-11e2-b13a-f46d047a5523}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{453de2fb-545c
-11e2-81af-f46d047a5523}.TxR.0.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{453de2fb-545c
-11e2-81af-f46d047a5523}.TxR.1.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{453de2fb-545c
-11e2-81af-f46d047a5523}.TxR.2.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{453de2fb-545c
-11e2-81af-f46d047a5523}.TxR.blf
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{453de2fc-545c
-11e2-81af-f46d047a5523}.TM.blf
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{453de2fc-545c
-11e2-81af-f46d047a5523}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{453de2fc-545c
-11e2-81af-f46d047a5523}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{585ed281-aaf9
-11e2-baf7-806e6f6e6963}.TM.blf
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{585ed281-aaf9
-11e2-baf7-806e6f6e6963}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\COMPONENTS{585ed281-aaf9
-11e2-baf7-806e6f6e6963}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\DEFAULT
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\DEFAULT.LOG
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\DEFAULT.LOG1
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\DEFAULT.LOG2
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\Journal
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SAM
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SAM.LOG
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SAM.LOG1
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SAM.LOG2
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SECURITY
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SECURITY.LOG
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SECURITY.LOG1
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SECURITY.LOG2
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SOFTWARE
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SOFTWARE.LOG
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SOFTWARE.LOG1
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SOFTWARE.LOG2
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SYSTEM
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SYSTEM.LOG
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SYSTEM.LOG1
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\SYSTEM.LOG2
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\TxR
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\DEFAULT
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\DEFAULT.LOG1
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\DEFAULT.LOG2
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\SAM
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\SAM.LOG1
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\SAM.LOG2
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\SECURITY
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\SECURITY.LOG1
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\SECURITY.LOG2
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\SOFTWARE
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\SOFTWARE.LOG1
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\SOFTWARE.LOG2
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\SYSTEM
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\SYSTEM.LOG1
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\RegBack\SYSTEM.LOG2
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\ntuser.dat

processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\ntuser.dat
.LOG
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\ntuser.dat
.LOG1
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\ntuser.dat
.LOG2
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\ntuser.dat
{1d0f2473-546d-11e2-8e68-806e6f6e6963}.TM.blf
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\ntuser.dat
{1d0f2473-546d-11e2-8e68-806e6f6e6963}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-
ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\ntuser.dat
{1d0f2473-546d-11e2-8e68-806e6f6e6963}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-
ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Ro
aming
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\CrashDumps
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Echobit
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\CrashDumps\Fuel.Service.exe(1).1992.dmp
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\CrashDumps\Fuel.Service.exe.1344.dmp
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\CrashDumps\Fuel.Service.exe.1480.dmp
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\CrashDumps\Fuel.Service.exe.1616.dmp
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\CrashDumps\Fuel.Service.exe.1796.dmp
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\CrashDumps\Fuel.Service.exe.1836.dmp
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\CrashDumps\Fuel.Service.exe.1856.dmp
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\CrashDumps\Fuel.Service.exe.1940.dmp
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\CrashDumps\Fuel.Service.exe.1984.dmp
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\CrashDumps\Fuel.Service.exe.2032.dmp
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Echobit\Evolve
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Echobit\Evolve\NetworkInstallerHelper.log
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Portable Devices
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Portable Devices\wpdlog00.sqm
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Portable Devices\wpdlog01.sqm
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Portable Devices\wpdlog02.sqm
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Caches
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\History
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_1024.db
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_256.db
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_32.db
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_96.db
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_idx.db
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_sr.db
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\History\desktop.ini
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\desktop.ini
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\desktop.ini
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2Y6TNAFC
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\78XOFTR6
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\desktop.ini
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HTYB4O08
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\TEB8PX5P
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2Y6TNAFC\desktop.ini
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2Y6TNAFC\IDR_XML_DEFA
ULT_TRANSFORM[1]
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\78XOFTR6\desktop.ini
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\78XOFTR6\IDR_XML_DEFA
ULT_TRANSFORM[1]
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HTYB4O08\desktop.ini
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
cal\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\TEB8PX5P\desktop.ini
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow\Microsoft
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\57C8EDB95DF3F0AD4EE2DC2B8CFD4157
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\77EC63BDA74BD0D0E0426DC8F8008506
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\7B2238AACCEDC3F1FFE8E7EB5F575EC9
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\94308059B57B3142E455B38A6EB92015
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\57C8EDB95DF3F0AD4EE2DC2B8CFD4157
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\77EC63BDA74BD0D0E0426DC8F8008506
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\7B2238AACCEDC3F1FFE8E7EB5F575EC9
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Lo
calLow\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\94308059B57B3142E455B38A6EB92015
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Ro
aming\Microsoft
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Ro
aming\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Ro
aming\Microsoft\Windows
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Ro
aming\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\My
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Ro
aming\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\My\Certificates
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Ro
aming\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\My\CRLs
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Ro
aming\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\My\CTLs
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Ro
aming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Ro
aming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Ro
aming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\systemprofile\AppData\Ro
aming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\index.dat
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\TxR\{016888cc-6c6f-11de-
8d1d-001e0bcde3ec}.TxR.0.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\TxR\{016888cc-6c6f-11de-
8d1d-001e0bcde3ec}.TxR.1.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\TxR\{016888cc-6c6f-11de-
8d1d-001e0bcde3ec}.TxR.2.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\TxR\{016888cc-6c6f-11de-
8d1d-001e0bcde3ec}.TxR.blf
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\TxR\{016888cd-6c6f-11de-
8d1d-001e0bcde3ec}.TM.blf
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\TxR\{016888cd-6c6f-11de-
8d1d-001e0bcde3ec}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
processed file: C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US\TxR\{016888cd-6c6f-11de-
8d1d-001e0bcde3ec}.TMContainer00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
Successfully processed 151 files; Failed processing 0 files

C:\Windows\system32>DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll"
Could Not Find C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpClient.dll"
Could Not Find C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpClient.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe"
Could Not Find C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe

C:\Windows\system32>DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpCommu.dll"
Could Not Find C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpCommu.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpEvMsg.dll"
Could Not Find C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpEvMsg.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpOAV.dll
Could Not Find C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpOAV.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpRTP.dll
Could Not Find C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpRTP.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpSvc.dll
Could Not Find C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MpSvc.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MSASCui.exe
Could Not Find C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MSASCui.exe

C:\Windows\system32>DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MsMpCom.dll
Could Not Find C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MsMpCom.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MsMpLics.dll
Could Not Find C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MsMpLics.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MsMpRes.dll
Could Not Find C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\MsMpRes.dll

C:\Windows\system32>RD "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US" /S
C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US, Are you sure (Y/N)?

Should I be hitting "y" then enter?



jenae said:


> Hi, error 87 in this context usually means that SP1 is installed, still even MS say that dism in seven is a bit of a hit or miss. It should not make life too hard for Noel, could you press the win + r keys together and copy paste:-
> 
> cmd /k systeminfo | findstr /B /I /C:"OS Version" > 0 & notepad 0 (press OK) let us see the notepad outcome.


Once I'm finished with Noels post I will do this.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



NoelDP said:


> These links appear to be the source of your problems...
> 
> ```
> Directory of C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
> ...


Links.txt: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7w3hudlmxhq98ch/links3.txt

CBS.log: https://www.dropbox.com/s/sohaqadcuvp5uxf/cbslog3.txt

sfc scan stopped once again at 59%.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



jenae said:


> Hi, error 87 in this context usually means that SP1 is installed, still even MS say that dism in seven is a bit of a hit or miss. It should not make life too hard for Noel, could you press the win + r keys together and copy paste:-
> 
> cmd /k systeminfo | findstr /B /I /C:"OS Version" > 0 & notepad 0 (press OK) let us see the notepad outcome.


All that was on the notepad was this:

OS Version: 6.1.7600 N/A Build 7600


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

OK - there's another batch of links that we need to delete -

```
Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea

07/13/2009  09:29 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpEvMsg.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
               1 File(s)         52,224 bytes

 Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c

07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpAsDesc.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpClient.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:39 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpCmdRun.exe [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpCommu.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpOAV.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpRTP.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MpSvc.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:39 PM    <SYMLINK>      MSASCui.exe [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MsMpCom.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:29 PM    <SYMLINK>      MsMpLics.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
07/13/2009  09:41 PM    <SYMLINK>      MsMpRes.dll [c:\windows\system32\config]
              11 File(s)      3,866,624 bytes
```
 Please open an Elevated Command Prompt and run the following commands -

```
TAKEOWN /F "C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea" /R /A
ICACLS "C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea" /grant Administrators:(F) /T
DEL "C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea\*.*"
RD "C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea" /s /q
TAKEOWN /F "C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c" /R /A
ICACLS "C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c" /grant Administrators:(F) /T
DEL "C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\*.*"
RD "C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c" /s /q
RD "C:\Program Files\WIndows Defender\en-US" /S /Q
 CLS
[B]DIR C:\ /AL /S >>%userprofile%\desktop\links.txt[/B]

 .
```
 Post the new links.txt file, then try running SFC again


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



NoelDP said:


> OK - there's another batch of links that we need to delete -
> 
> ```
> Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender-events_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_118cf1dcd54a3dea
> ...


Links.txt: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dd23o972ih8rvrc/links4.txt

Running sfc, will post results in a bit.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Odd - the first set of commands there worked, but the rest of the correctives failed - and the rest worked OK.

I'll wait to see what SFC does before I try anything else!


.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



NoelDP said:


> Odd - the first set of commands there worked, but the rest of the correctives failed - and the rest worked OK.
> 
> I'll wait to see what SFC does before I try anything else!
> 
> ...


59% with same message.

CBS.log: https://www.dropbox.com/s/798ax5eoib8rjbw/cbslog4.txt


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Not too surprising in view of the earlier results - let's see if deleting the links one by one works better...

Please open an Elevated Command Prompt, and run the following commands...

```
TAKEOWN /F C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c
ICACLS C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\*.* /grant Administrators:(F)
DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpAsDesc.dll
DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpClient.dll
DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpCmdRun.exe
DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpCommu.dll
DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpOAV.dll
DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpRTP.dll
DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MSASCui.exe
DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpRTP.dll 
DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MsMpCom.dll 
DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MsMpLics.dll
DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MsMpRes.dll
RD C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c /S /Q
DIR C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c
 [B]DIR C:\ /AL /S >>%userprofile%\desktop\links.txt[/B]
 
 [B].[/B]
```
 Post the results, and the links.txt file


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



NoelDP said:


> Not too surprising in view of the earlier results - let's see if deleting the links one by one works better...
> 
> Please open an Elevated Command Prompt, and run the following commands...
> 
> ...


Should I be running each line individually or can I just copy+paste the entire block into prompt.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Copy/paste the entire list - it should work (says he, hopefully!)


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>TAKEOWN /F C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-
defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c

SUCCESS: The file (or folder): "C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows
-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c" now owned by us
er "Shayne-PC\Shayne".

C:\Windows\system32>ICACLS C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defe
nder_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\*.* /grant Administra
torsF)
processed file: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf38
56ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpAsDesc.dll
processed file: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf38
56ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpClient.dll
processed file: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf38
56ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpCmdRun.exe
processed file: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf38
56ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpCommu.dll
processed file: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf38
56ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpOAV.dll
processed file: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf38
56ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpRTP.dll
processed file: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf38
56ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpSvc.dll
processed file: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf38
56ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MSASCui.exe
processed file: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf38
56ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MsMpCom.dll
processed file: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf38
56ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MsMpLics.dll
processed file: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf38
56ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MsMpRes.dll
Successfully processed 11 files; Failed processing 0 files

C:\Windows\system32>DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpAsDesc.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpClient.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpCmdRun.exe

C:\Windows\system32>DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpCommu.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpOAV.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpRTP.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MSASCui.exe

C:\Windows\system32>DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpRTP.dll
Could Not Find C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf385
6ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MpRTP.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MsMpCom.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MsMpLics.dll

C:\Windows\system32>DEL C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MsMpRes.dll

C:\Windows\system32>RD C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender
_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c /S /Q

C:\Windows\system32>DIR C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_security-malware-windows-defende
r_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c
Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is FA3C-D794

Directory of C:\Windows\winsxs

File Not Found

C:\Windows\system32> DIR C:\ /AL /S >>%userprofile%\desktop\links.txt


Links.txt: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zcu80s5pv4ytbku/links5.txt


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Great! That seems to have worked now.

Give SFC another whorl, and post the new CBS log.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



NoelDP said:


> Great! That seems to have worked now.
> 
> Give SFC another whorl, and post the new CBS log.


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 59% complete.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of th
em.
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log

C:\Windows\system32>

CBS.log: https://www.dropbox.com/s/d5u2pds5dbft5mr/Cbslog5.txt


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Heck! - I was hoping that we'd cured that!
... However, we have at least changed the error type now 

Here's the end of the log..

```
POQ 73 ends.
2014-05-25 16:56:07, Info                  CSI    000001af [SR] Verify complete
2014-05-25 16:56:07, Info                  CSI    000001b0 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-05-25 16:56:07, Info                  CSI    000001b1 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-05-25 16:56:08, Info                  CSI    000001b2 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:22{11}]"MpEvMsg.dll" of Security-Malware-Windows-Defender-Events, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-05-25 16:56:08, Error                 CSI    000001b3 (F) STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_FOUND #3980560# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::DirectFileSystemProvider::SysCreateFile(flags = (AllowSharingViolation), handle = {provider=NULL, handle=0}, da = (SYNCHRONIZE|FILE_READ_ATTRIBUTES), oa = @0xbbce20->OBJECT_ATTRIBUTES {s:48; rd:NULL; on:[115]"\??\C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c"; a:(OBJ_CASE_INSENSITIVE)}, iosb = @0xbbce00, as = (null), fa = 0, sa = (FILE_SHARE_READ|FILE_SHARE_WRITE|FILE_SHARE_DELETE), cd = FILE_OPEN, co = (FILE_SYNCHRONOUS_IO_NONALERT|0x00004000), eab = NULL, eal = 0, disp = Invalid)
[gle=0xd0000034]
2014-05-25 16:56:08, Error                 CSI    [email protected]/5/25:20:56:08.666 (F) d:\win7sp1_gdr\base\wcp\sil\merged\ntu\ntsystem.cpp(2057): Error STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_FOUND originated in function Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::DirectFileSystemProvider::SysCreateFile expression: (null)
[gle=0x80004005]
2014-05-25 16:56:11, Error                 CSI    000001b5 (F) STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_FOUND #3980559# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::CDirectory::OpenExistingDirectory(...)[gle=0xd0000034]
2014-05-25 16:56:11, Error                 CSI    000001b6 (F) STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_FOUND #3980558# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::CDirectory_IRtlDirectoryTearoff::OpenExistingDirectory(flags = 0, da = (SYNCHRONIZE), oa = @0xbbd718->SIL_OBJECT_ATTRIBUTES {s:40; on:"amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c"; a:(OBJ_CASE_INSENSITIVE)}, sa = (FILE_SHARE_READ|FILE_SHARE_WRITE|FILE_SHARE_DELETE), oo = (FILE_DIRECTORY_FILE|FILE_SYNCHRONOUS_IO_NONALERT|FILE_OPEN_FOR_BACKUP_INTENT), dir = NULL, disp = Invalid)
[gle=0xd0000034]
```
 I think I can cure that without too much hassle (although I'm surprised that it's causing this error in the first place)

I'll post a fix protocol in a few minutes.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

I've uploaded a file - _db2aa.zip_ - to my OneDrive at Noel's OneDrive 
Please download and save it.

Right-click on the saved file and select _Extract all..._
Change the target to* C:\* and click on Extract
Close all windows (it would be a good idea to print these instructions!)

Now reboot to the Repair Environment - as soon as the machine restarts, start tapping *F8* - this should bring up the Advanced Boot Menu, at the top of which should be the option_ 'Repair my Computer'_
Pick that
You'll have to log in with your username and password.

Pick the option to use a Command Prompt
At the prompt type 
*DIR C:\db2aa*
hit the enter key - if you get a 'Not Found' error try
*DIR D:\db2aa*
or
*DIR E:\db2aa*



The drive letter in use when you find the folder will need to be substituted (for<drive>) into the following command...



*XCOPY <drive>:\db2aa <drive>:\windows\winsxs /y /i /s /v /h*



(e.g. XCOPY P:\wfire P:\windows\winsxs /y /i /s /v /h )



run the command (it should take almost no time) and when the prompt returns, type
*EXIT*
and hit the Enter key to exit Command Prompt - reboot to Normal Mode Windows.

Now run *SFC /SCANNOW* in an Elevated Command Prompt
then reboot and upload the new CBS.log file to your reply


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*



NoelDP said:


> I've uploaded a file - _db2aa.zip_ - to my OneDrive at Noel's OneDrive
> Please download and save it.
> 
> Right-click on the saved file and select _Extract all..._
> ...


Sfc scan finished 100% this time, said it found corrupted files and fixed them.

CBSlog.txt: https://www.dropbox.com/s/k7h2eno6y8rdjqk/Cbslog6.txt


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Hi, good work Noel.


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Unable to install Win 7 Service Pack 1 (Error 0x80070005)*

Service Pack 1 was installed successfully, thanks everyone who helped


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Great! - glad we were able to get there in the end.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello everyone 

Sorry I'm so late to the party. As Wrench97 said, I've had (and still have) exams 

This is definitely one to watch out for in the future though, and to watch out for really carefully. When you see this problem on this specific directory, it's actually the latest variant of the TDSS/Alureon 4 rootkit. It's also one which can *very* easily send the system belly up when taken out wrong, so make sure to remember that any reparse point/symbolic link/junction (they're not the same, but some tools & online posts call them the wrong thing so watch out for all the variants here) on C:\Program Files\Windows Defender or it's winsxs equivalent is a rootkit and to send them over to security 

Virtually any good standard TDSS removal tool will now take out this part with ease, but it's all the other stuff that they don't take out quite so well.

Just one for everyone to be aware of.

Richard


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for that, Richard - I have to admit that I don't even try to keep up with the current malware scene anymore... I used to be pretty good at it back in 2006 or so, but it moves way to fast for me nowadays!


----------



## Martinus8 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey guys! I have the same problem as doughboy256's one. The solution of problem above is a file db2aa.zip at Noel's OneDrive but the file is not available anymore. Could anyone re-update it for me? I will be grateful for your help.


----------



## Martinus8 (Aug 19, 2015)

This is my CBS.log Could you help me?

2015-08-19 19:04:46, Error CSI 0000024b (F) STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY #2363641# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation:irectFileSystemProvider::SysCreateFile(flags = (AllowFileNotFound|AllowSharingViolation|AllowAccessDenied), handle = {provider=NULL, handle=0}, da = (FILE_GENERIC_READ), oa = @0x189e570->OBJECT_ATTRIBUTES {s:48; rd:NULL; on:[124]"\SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_security-malware-windows-defender_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b3b1a27171e01f6c\MsMpRes.dll"; aOBJ_CASE_INSENSITIVE)}, iosb = @0x189e620, as = (null), fa = 0, sa = (FILE_SHARE_READ|FILE_SHARE_WRITE|FILE_SHARE_DELETE), cd = FILE_OPEN, co = (FILE_NON_DIRECTORY_FILE|FILE_SYNCHRONOUS_IO_NONALERT|0x00004000), eab = NULL, eal = 0, disp = Invalid)
[gle=0xd00000ba]
2015-08-19 19:04:46, Error CSI [email protected]/8/19:17:04:46.088 (F) d:\win7sp1_gdr\base\wcp\sil\merged\ntu\ntsystem.cpp(2057): Error STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY originated in function Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation:irectFileSystemProvider::SysCreateFile expression: (null)
[gle=0x80004005]
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Error CSI 0000024d (F) STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY #2363640# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::CDirectory::OpenExistingFile(...)[gle=0xd00000ba]
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Error CSI 0000024e (F) STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY #2363639# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::CDirectory_IRtlDirectoryTearoff::OpenExistingFile(flags = (MissingFileIsOk|SharingViolationIsOk|AccessDeniedIsOk), da = (FILE_GENERIC_READ), oa = @0x189ebf8->SIL_OBJECT_ATTRIBUTES {s:40; on:"MsMpRes.dll"; aOBJ_CASE_INSENSITIVE)}, sa = (FILE_SHARE_READ|FILE_SHARE_WRITE|FILE_SHARE_DELETE), oo = (FILE_SYNCHRONOUS_IO_NONALERT|FILE_NON_DIRECTORY_FILE|FILE_OPEN_FOR_BACKUP_INTENT), file = NULL, disp = Invalid)
[gle=0xd00000ba]
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Error CSI 0000024f (F) STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY #2363630# from CCSDirectTransaction::AttemptHardlinkOrCopyFlags: 1, FileName: [l:22{11}]"MsMpRes.dll", Component Identity: Security-Malware-Windows-Defender, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral
[gle=0xd00000ba]
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Error CSI 00000250 (F) STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY #2362833# from CCSDirectTransaction::OperateEnding at index 176 (0x00000000000000b0) of 256 (0x0000000000000100) operations, disposition 0[gle=0xd00000ba]
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Error CSI 00000251 (F) HRESULT_FROM_WIN32(ERROR_ACCESS_DENIED) #2259687# from Windows::ServicingAPI::CCSITransaction::ICSITransaction2_AddComponents(Flags = 4, a = @0x24024a0, mp = @0x2402ca0, disp = 0)[gle=0x80070005]
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Info CBS Failed to add one or more component [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Error CBS Failed to complete component closure [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Info CSI [email protected]/8/19:17:04:53.566 CSI Transaction @0x4a4c300 destroyed
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Info CBS Perf: Resolve chain complete.
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Info CBS Failed to resolve execution chain. [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Error CBS Failed to process Multi-phase execution. [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Info CBS WER: Generating failure report for package: Package_for_KB976932~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.17514, status: 0x80070005, failure source: Resolve, start state: Absent, target state: Staged, client id: SP Coordinater Engine
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Info CBS Failed to query DisableWerReporting flag. Assuming not set... [HRESULT = 0x80070002 - ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND]
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Info CBS Failed to add %windir%\winsxs\pending.xml to WER report because it is missing. Continuing without it...
2015-08-19 19:04:53, Info CBS Failed to add %windir%\winsxs\pending.xml.bad to WER report because it is missing. Continuing without it...
2015-08-19 19:04:55, Info CBS Reboot mark refs: 0
2015-08-19 19:04:55, Info CBS SQM: Reporting package change for package: Package_for_KB976932~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.17514, current: Absent, pending: Default, start: Absent, applicable: Installed, target: Staged, limit: Staged, hotpatch status: StillGoing, status: 0x0, failure source: Resolve, reboot required: False, client id: SP Coordinater Engine, initiated offline: False, execution sequence: 888, first merged sequence: 888
2015-08-19 19:04:56, Info CBS SQM: Upload requested for report: PackageChangeBegin_Package_for_KB976932~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.17514, session id: 101457923, sample type: Standard
2015-08-19 19:04:56, Info CBS SQM: Ignoring upload request because the sample type is not enabled: Standard
2015-08-19 19:04:56, Info CBS SQM: Reporting package change completion for package: Package_for_KB976932~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.17514, current: Absent, original: Absent, target: Staged, status: 0x80070005, failure source: Resolve, failure details: "(null)", client id: SP Coordinater Engine, initiated offline: False, execution sequence: 888, first merged sequence: 888
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Info CBS SQM: resolve time performance datapoint is invalid. [HRESULT = 0x80070490 - ERROR_NOT_FOUND]
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Info CBS SQM: stage time performance datapoint is invalid. [HRESULT = 0x80070490 - ERROR_NOT_FOUND]
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Info CBS SQM: execute time performance datapoint is invalid. [HRESULT = 0x80070490 - ERROR_NOT_FOUND]
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Info CBS SQM: Upload requested for report: PackageChangeEnd_Package_for_KB976932~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.17514, session id: 101457924, sample type: Standard
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Info CBS SQM: Ignoring upload request because the sample type is not enabled: Standard
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Info CBS Enabling LKG boot option
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Info CBS Restored system sleep block state: 0x80000000
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Info CBS SPI: Error callback - 0x80070005
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Info CBS Exec: Processing complete. Session: 30464670_3756513441, Package: Package_for_KB976932~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.17514 [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Error CBS Failed to perform operation. [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Info CBS Session: 30464670_3756513441 finalized. Reboot required: no [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Error CBS SPI: (CSPICbsClient::Finalize:737)Failed to finalize session hr=0x80070005
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Error CBS SPI: (CSPICbsClient::ChangeState:519)Failed to finalize CBS session to install package hr=0x80070005
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Error CBS SPI: (CSPCInstallTask::Execute:1010)Failed to install package with identity Package_for_KB976932~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.17514 hr=0x80070005
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Info CBS SPI: Reporting Failed package event
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Error CBS Cannot finalize a session that has been finalized. [HRESULT = 0x800f0842 - CBS_E_SESSION_FINALIZED]
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Info CBS Session: 30464670_3756513441 finalized. Reboot required: no [HRESULT = 0x800f0842 - CBS_E_SESSION_FINALIZED]
2015-08-19 19:04:57, Error CBS SPI: (CSPICbsClient::Finalize:737)Failed to finalize session hr=0x800f0842
2015-08-19 19:07:45, Info CBS SPI: Deleting directory: C:\eea894430553722863ba1ce6d2aecd\aa5e7536fcaa20d85ce0b3\a9f99383125d765c9b46. ret=0
2015-08-19 19:07:45, Error CBS SPI: (CSPInstall::Install:1583)Failed executing Install task hr=0x80070005
2015-08-19 19:07:45, Info CBS SPI: Ending SP Installation
2015-08-19 19:07:45, Error CBS SPI: (PerformSPInstallation:833)Failed to install SP using UI hr=0x80070005
2015-08-19 19:07:45, Error CBS SPI: (wmain:1105)Failed to perform SP installation hr=0x80070005
2015-08-19 19:07:46, Info CBS SPI: Reporting Failed event
2015-08-19 19:08:12, Info CBS SPI: SPInstall terminating, return code 0x5
2015-08-19 19:08:12, Error CBS SPI: (SPIRegQueryStringValue:700)Failed to query registry value: MiscString2 er=0x2
2015-08-19 19:08:12, Error CBS SPI: (CSystem::GetMachineName:395)Failed to query machine name from RAC hr=0x80070002
2015-08-19 19:08:13, Info CBS SPI: Deleting directory: C:\eea894430553722863ba1ce6d2aecd\aa5e7536fcaa20d85ce0b3. ret=2


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Please start a thread of your own those scripts are customized to the PC they were working on running it on yours will likely not produce the same results.


----------

